# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  delt injection

## topgun

I went to elitefitness to check the right spot, and i already tried to inject twice into the middle part of the delt with 1 ich 23 g needle, and just blood came out although i hadn't even penetrated the needle into the muscle. Any hints on the right injection spot in the delt area, and has anybody noticed any extra size gains in the muscle injected?

----------


## partyboynyc

i hit either the medial delt or the rear, obviously you would hit anterior but i'm just saying. i live for shoulder shots.thats' the same pin i use too and i'm all good.

----------


## Ms Figure

To inject into the arm, divide the area from the elbow to the shoulder into thirds and inject into the upper outer third. This is the deltoid muscle.

You will probably not get that much as far as noticable size gains it is more about rotating site injections to reduce scaring!

 :Wink:

----------


## ptbyjason

WOW!! I'm impressed, nice pic!

----------


## Ms Figure

Hold the syringe as if it were a dart, between the thumb and the forefinger of the hand you use the most. With the other hand, spread the skin tightly at the injection site; 

This happened to me the first few times i ever did it you need to make sure you are darting the needle in if you are doing a half hearted attepmt and not going in far enough you may get blood!

Insert the needle at a ninety degree or right angle a bit like throwing a dart and with enough force for it to go into the skin and muscle smoothly. Push the needle in about 2/3 of its length, no further.

Remember to draw back slightly if blood appears you have hit a vein!

----------


## pureanger

Wow impressive posting

----------


## topgun

Ms Figure you might be right that i was too cautious sticking the needle into the delt compared to glutes or legs injections.

----------


## pureanger

Delt is a hard location because of the angle it puts you at along with pushing in the plunger it makes everything hard to do

----------


## topgun

you said it pureanger, maybe it's not worth while, but i want to see if it really gives any extra size, like some claim.

----------


## pureanger

Extra size in your delts? Its not worth it I would rather make sue I did the shot right than go for a little extra sweeling if you wnat that hit your delts with a hammer. Dont get me wrong I do hit the delts but I just do it to avoid a lot of scar tissue build up everywhere else.

----------


## Billy Boy

> I would rather make sue I did the shot right than go for a little extra sweeling if you wnat that hit your delts with a hammer


LMAO

I like delt shots I look into the mirror flex my arm choose a place and stick the pin in at an angle I don,t go in at 90 more like 70.It is hard to do on one side because if you are r/handed doing you right side it will be awkward.Never got blood yet .......but I,ll try tonight just for you ..LOL

----------


## Billy Boy

I do relax my arm before sticking the pin !!

----------


## Pete235

I have never self injected my delt...I let my wife do it. But she does follow the exact procedures listed here. We've never had a problem.

P

----------


## crackerlinebacker

Try forgetting to switch the withdrawing pin(18) with the injection pin. WOW! Never make that mistake again. OUCH!

BigC

----------


## crackerlinebacker

Here it is.

BigC

----------


## crackerlinebacker

Medial head. Just go slow...very slow.

Here's another one also. You will be fine...sore..but fine.

BigC

----------


## Big Al

Hey bro if that you, you remind me of a bigger Van Damme.

----------


## PaPaPumP

Ya for real, i bet you'll get some winks from the ladies about your briefs.hehe :Big Grin:  


Looking good bro.

----------


## diesel21

crazy to inject in delts!! must be painful.. what do you inject in there? not susta's right?

----------


## diesel21

ok... i'm an idiot... i was really tired... thats like the only place I inject! anything and everything! For some reason I was thinking lats... just be care ful not to over do it and rotate injections. I have several friends that have went for surgery cause of to many injections in the delts..

----------


## rangerdudeleads

Delts are my favorite injection sites cause its easy to get to and never has hurt like my ass hurts but I rotate every shot . I have had bad luck with injecting into quads cause I always hit a nerve so I have gotten gun shy from the quads now.

----------


## streamline

as soon as i saw your picture i thaught van damme, then i realized it wasnt.

----------


## G-Knibbs

question about delt shots, I've been doing delt shots for a while. on this past cycle, each shot I put in my delt develops a lump or build up that hurts for a few days. does any one know what that is? I've never had any problems befor.

----------


## Sicilian30

Delt shots IMO are the least painful as far as the initial stick. As far as the pain goes, afterwards, I think it is based on the substance you are injecting. T 400, or Sustanon in the delts, I can see how it could be painful, but as far as EQ, T 200, deca etc, sore for a day or two, but that is it. I like delt shots, alittle harder to do one handed, but no biggie for me.

----------


## Lethalius

Is there anything wrong with injecting into the front delts. I mean it seems like there is a lot of meat there. Just wondering Bros.

----------


## nedjelco

after a while with a spot injection drug like winstrol or eq you will notice that that muscle will grow, and develop faster, my delts got alot bigger from Winstrol, and you take enough stingers there youll get some scar tissue and you wont even feel that shot anymore.

----------


## killagorilla187

> To inject into the arm, divide the area from the elbow to the shoulder into thirds and inject into the upper outer third. This is the deltoid muscle.
> 
> You will probably not get that much as far as noticable size gains it is more about rotating site injections to reduce scaring!


what do you mean about size gains?
The spot you choose to inject determines gains?

----------


## MMC78

> what do you mean about size gains?
> The spot you choose to inject determines gains?


Don't bump 3 year old threads. Most of these people don't post anymore.

----------


## 2bhuge

The rear delt is the most popular injection site , but the muscle has to be totally relaxed.I have not noticed any size increase due to this.

----------


## whitegorilla

I have three kits HGH and four bottles of TEST coming on order , any suggestions on mixing the two ?Any replies or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## velvetlion

............and this has to do with delt injections because....?

----------


## arnold_of_malta

i always inject my side delt all my cycles i injeted all there i can say my hsoulders are the best bodyprt i have i thing it helps where you inject i always inject test e, deca or boldinate there and i think they helped me alot!!!

----------


## T3/T4 GSR

how do you aspire shooting into delts?

----------


## badboy247

the only purpose of inj in delt is surely just for the purpose of rotating inj sites,,, no -one believes in localised growth do they ?? 23ga into delt must have stung a little,, i use 25ga generally and 27ga for windep! 

t3t4 what do u mean how do u aspire shooting into delts ,, thats a little ambiguous,, care to elaborate ?

----------


## new_ro_kid

ive been injecting sust and deca into my delts with 25 gauge by 1 inch syringes. the deca goes in nice and easy with little pain, but boy i can feel the sust the next day or two. 

Curious, what other muscles could i inject using a 25x1 needle?

----------


## SJAM

If you do inject and a little blood enters the syringe, is this going to effect anything?

----------


## Armykid93

> If you do inject and a little blood enters the syringe, is this going to effect anything?


Yes, do not inject if blood enters the syringe, if this happens pull it out and try a different spot on the preferred muscle. You need to draw back on the needle a bit to make sure this dosent happen once its in. I am gona always use my legs to inject when I start my first cycle, from what I understand is it needs to be closer to the outside part of your leg. Like put a dot in the middle of your leg, then in between that dot and the outer edge of your leg is where you should inject but I may be incorrect about this part, im still kinda new to this stuff.

----------


## dejaiviper

I’ve been injecting Testosterone using a 25 gauge by 1 inch syringe in my delts. However, after about 2-3 days, I get a knot just below the injection site. I always use new needles and clean the injections site. 

My last injection was last Tuesday and my bicep is still swollen and there is a reddish ring around it. Anyone have any ideas of what this may be or similar experiences?
I have been using Depotest, 300mg, 1.2ml once a week.

Thanks for any help.

----------


## tlash88

> Hi guys I'm new do u kno good places to get injectable steroids not the lame pills tho I've looked around and didn't see anything I trusted yet


Can't ask that on here Brah

----------


## tlash88

I believe if you get over 50 posts you can ask the admins to source check but you won't get told sites or people to buy from

----------


## testfeind123

Pinning delts fukcing sucks for me. The pip feels like someone jus smashed me in the arm with a sledghammer even fter warming up the oil and spending a minute and a half injecting. Quads are the way to go!! Barely any pip at all and i id just switc between quads for a cycle and not worry about scar tissue because the muscle is so big yu never realy hit the same spot twice

----------


## mrrell

Ok thanks guys I didn't kno and I'm try admin cuz I've been looking for sometime now not any results

----------


## tlash88

> Ok thanks guys I didn't kno and I'm try admin cuz I've been looking for sometime now not any results


You'll need more posts before you can get to send a PM (private message) until then I would just start asking questions on things you want to know before doing a cycle and no one will give you there source because well you can't trust people that you do not know with that information.

----------


## mrrell

Ok thanks I will make more post then

----------


## tlash88

There are also forums you can pay to join where you can find sources. I believe I am allowed to at least say that much. Can't give you any sites though. Just use Google

----------


## mrrell

Oh ok thank so much this site is colt aye say the wrong thing and it's over lol thanx for advice I'm going to keep my search going till find something

----------


## VinnyV101

lol. that must have sucked

----------


## diabolicsoul

Does the twitch of the muscle mean I hit a nerve?

Stuck the needle in my shoulder, twitched, stuck it in a little more, twitched again. Pull it out. And I got a dollar sized bruise.

No pain at all.

----------


## tigerspawn

Bump

----------

